# I am the Sick Photographer



## rufus5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

(Blame it on the nyquil)

*I am the sick Photographer*

I tried to take some pictures
With stuffy nose and ache
I tried it with the lens cap on
It's just a bit opaque?

My sneeze adjusts my aperture
My cough the ISO, too
I went to take a long exposure
Instead I hit preview.

I deleted all my images 
And wiped the card off clean
I didn't have a backup 
And the bride's dear mom is mean.

I tried to make an HDR
I grabbed the slider, 'black'
St. Peter dropped in to say, "Hi"
and take his halo back.

I snapped a picture of a dove
And into 'Shop it went
After twenty curve adjustments
My Wacom pen was bent.

The dove that was no longer 
became trippy, posterized.
I posted it for feedback
And got back "bleeding eyes!!!"

To much saturation, 
rule of thirds a bad one, too
I'd framed the pure white dove
in a vibrant patch of goo.

I hacked on a kind model
from the 'Mayhem, TFP
She's now down with Swine Flu,
And the mods have site banned me.

Every shot I take is torture
Each edit, just a fight
I am the sick photographer
I'm nyquillin, and chillin, g'night.


----------



## leighthal (Sep 27, 2009)

ROFL

Feel better!


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you  Working on it... Harumph.


----------

